

Ask HN: Will a Hacker ever be electerd President? - VaedaStrike

Discuss and debate.
======
autalpha
I think the word "ever" denotes too much absolution. Sure, never say never
(arrgh! Beiber); Obama definitely isn't a hacker in software, but he
definitely hacked the ways presidential campaign are done for a long time. Now
that I think about it, most elected officials ARE Hacker in some way as they
have:

1) build a product (their image) 2) build a product (themselves) 3) deal with
competitors 4) innovate with new messages 5) change the ways certain things
are done etc.

Also, might be elected, but probably never "electerd" :)

------
ryan42
Obama isn't a hacker, but he appointed people who made our government more
transparent by using technology. Opening government data up a little for
hackers to play with - data.gov, usaspending.gov

~~~
VaedaStrike
Much of that is more token transparency. A better description IMO would be
technology enhanced disemination facilitation seeing as much of the data was
available previously only in a less readily available format or simply in a
different location rather than a centralized repository. Obama isn't
substantively more transparent overall

------
dpio
yes, once enough of the country buys in to electronic voting machines with
wifi. i dunno, does that already exist?

~~~
VaedaStrike
Would a hacker win be immediately suspect? Or would an openly hacker friendly
president's win be suspect?

